

Ask HK: Understanding money - silvajoao

I kindly request pointers to material that can help me understand money.<p>Videos such as http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=461720 explain some concepts but also include a load of inaccurate statements. What I'm looking for is an (hopefully) unbiased description of modern banking, finance and monetary systems, and how it all works together.<p>Note: I'm not entirely sure this is appropriate for HN, so please let me know what you think.
======
cx01
I liked "The mystery of banking" by Rothbard, available here:
<http://mises.org/mysteryofbanking/mysteryofbanking.pdf>

It's very well written, but it's not unbiased (Rothbard is a libertarian), so
I would encourage you to read other books as well.

------
NonEUCitizen
[http://www.amazon.com/History-Money-Ancient-Times-
Present/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/History-Money-Ancient-Times-
Present/dp/0708317170)

A History of Money: From Ancient Times to the Present Day by Glyn Davies
ISBN-10: 0708317170 ISBN-13: 978-0708317174

------
NonEUCitizen
also search for "Optimum Currency Area" and Robert Mundell ("Father of the
Euro")

